# Which leak am I on?



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

How do you find out which leak your on between .902 and .905? Which baseband is with each leak?

Thanks


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

Phone information under settings says which update you're currently on dude.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

That only works if you are running stock... custom roms wont they'll say what build they were built from

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh and btw 902 & 905 aren't leaks they were both ota's

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

That's mine if that helps

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

It clearly says system version 229 right there at the top dude.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MilitaryNerd (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow...now I remember why I left the Bionic forums here...full of jackasses...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

MilitaryNerd said:


> Wow...now I remember why I left the Bionic forums here...full of jackasses...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


There may be one in this thread, and even that wasn't bad. Obsidian is about as helpful as guy as you could hope to have in a forum, check out the stickied ics leak thread and see how much great info he's helped compile for us.

And if your bionic isn't on ics, I'd highly recommend it, it's a major difference on that phone.


----------



## zakky12 (Oct 17, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> There may be one in this thread, and even that wasn't bad. Obsidian is about as helpful as guy as you could hope to have in a forum, check out the stickied ics leak thread and see how much great info he's helped compile for us.
> 
> And if your bionic isn't on ics, I'd highly recommend it, it's a major difference on that phone.


Obsidian is my go to guy. He always how to help. And is always nice.

I admire the fact he can help out idiots like me and not get angry. Haha

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

